

S '07 YC startup launches: Disqus Joins The Battle For Your Blog's Comments - immad
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/30/disqus-joins-the-battle-for-your-blogs-comments/

======
brezina
I've enjoyed reading the comments on Fred Wilson's blog much more since he
implemented disqus. Maybe we can get Arrington to implement disqus as well so
I don't have to read any more comments from Fake Steve Balmer.

------
veritas
Interesting... IntenseDebate also launched today.

TechStars and YC are neck and neck in this space.

To the Disqus guys:

1\. On your home page, the logo should be clickable.

2\. The logo should always take me back to the home page... sometimes it dumps
me in the Disqus forum.

3\. The paging links say "Next Next", instead of just "Next"

4\. It's probably just me, but the background puts me off a little.

~~~
soundsop
According to Jakob Nielsen at <http://www.useit.com/alertbox/20031110.html>
(see #10), the home-page logo should not be clickable.

Even though the advice is 4 years old, I don't see a reason to violate it.

*Edited for better formatting.

~~~
zaidf
As much as I am a Nielsen fanboy, I wouldn't hesitate violating that rule of
his.

~~~
soundsop
Why? What purpose does it serve to have a logo on a home page be a link back
to the home page?

The only reason I can think of is consistency across the rest of the site.

~~~
zaidf
I take that back. I thought this was about a clickable logo in general--not
about the homepage specifically.

I guess it is ok to not have the logo linking to the homepage from the
homepage itself. (Though there are certain sites that I like to have open and
click on the logo to refresh the content.)

------
ajkates
It's definitely very cool, and useful. Something I can't live without?
Certainly not. Still, I think the idea was well-implemented and wonderfully
executed.

------
whacked_new
Last time I saw it, intensedebate seemed to be very well executed, but disqus
is a way better name. Way, way better.

------
brianr
I really like the name. Cool service!

looks like the homepage is down right now though :(

------
sharpshoot
Yeeeeeeeahhhhh. DISQUS!!! Go 1203...

------
herdrick
Great! Way to go Disqus.

------
immad
thats pretty cool. Well done guys.

------
ivankirigin
Awesome!

